

Razor Syntax in ASP.NET MVC 3 Preview 1 - bigstorm
http://www.dotnetcurry.com/ShowArticle.aspx?ID=565

======
JanezStupar
It seems funny that .NET got their own @formula engine
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Formula_language>).

I like subtle nods and references by MS towards Lotus Notes since Ray Ozzie
went to MS - or is it only in my head?

~~~
StrawberryFrog
It's an unsubtle nod to spark <http://sparkviewengine.com/>

------
drawkbox
ASP.NET is finally getting the idea of alternative template engines. That is
one great point about Python, Ruby, PHP etc is there are many template
alternatives for all levels of simplifying templates so that they aren't so
glued to the controller or renderer.

This makes it easy to swap out basic html/javascript templates and use them in
complex systems without mounds of work.

------
Daishiman
Ruby and Python templating engines are better.

~~~
some1else
Haml/Sass is the best thing that happened to my view layer (next to wonderful
Ruby blocks, iterators and chaining)

~~~
epochwolf
Look up NHaml.

------
ryanpetrich
Yet another ASP.NET flavor?

~~~
StrawberryFrog
Well, yes. Which is better: options, plugins and experimentation; or only one
way to do it?

------
cesarsalazar12
I'm not against ASP.NET or this Razor syntax, but is this really HN material?
Honestly folks, I'm clueless about how this got to the front page.

~~~
vyrotek
We also sort of already discussed this on the author's last submission. -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1641578>

~~~
White_N_Nerdy
All these posts about ASP.Net are getting in the way while I wait for the
500th article about Clojure or Node.js.

